# Feeding Frequency



## luigimaldini (Feb 11, 2016)

I feed my 3 Carib 6 cm about 1 once a day, rather in the evening and eat well, give them until they fill your tummy.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

when they are small it is good to feed them at least once a day...when they get large around 6 - 7 inches then you can do every other day.


----------



## luigimaldini (Feb 11, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> when they are small it is good to feed them at least once a day...when they get large around 6 - 7 inches then you can do every other day.


Perfect Ok, I'll remember sanchezi friend


----------



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

I'm running into an issue where I'm feeding them every other day and they still go past the prescribed 3 minute time period. I have heard that you can space feedings out to a couple a week but I'm too afraid to do that. So far I've been feeding them tilapia, cucumbers, the occasional round steak and some blue gill/largemouth bass or whatever seasonal freshwater catch I can bring in...any ideas? They seem to be losin their appetites...


----------

